# Can you fit a 700c wheel on a Rivendell A. Homer Hilsen 54cm bike?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

The website says the following:

"It [A. Homer Hilsen]comes in sizes 47cm thru 71cm; and the wheel size depends on the frame size: 
47-50-52-54-56-58 are for 650B wheels.
57-59-61-63-65-67-69-71 are for 700c wheels."

My question is if I get the 54cm bike does that mean I can't fit 700c wheels because of the way the frame is constructed? Do I have to use 650b wheels? I'm asking because I'd like to own this bike, but only if I am allowed to swap my 700c wheels with other bikes.

Thanks.


----------

